# How do I keep my bath bombs round shape?



## kellistarr (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Its become clear that I'm not a natural at the bath bombs, but I am new at making them, this being just my second time.  What I'd like to know is how do you position (sit) the bath bomb so that it keeps its round shape?  

Finally, I had created the perfect shape, then set them down, many minutes later noticed that the bombs had formed an indentation where they sat, disturbing the perfect roundness.   I considered setting them inside of an egg carton, but the bath bombs are too large for that.  I make them in those round, plastic spheres.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2012)

I have the same problem. I read a suggestion about using the type of foam that resembles egg cartons. Do you know what type I mean? Generally, craft stores have it. It sounds like it might work but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2012)

mine gets that flat spot on the bottom too. argh. the bath bomb butt. oh well, it's always going to be sitting no matter where it is, might as well have a fanny for it


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2012)

Sunny said:
			
		

> the bath bomb butt.



What a great description! I'm glad I wasn't drinking coffee when I read it. My keyboard doesn't need a drenching.


----------



## krissy (Jan 4, 2012)

you could always leave them in the round mold for a while. it would suck if you dont have very many molds though.

as a side note, i found a round sphere tht is about the size of one of those large grapefruits and i keep eyeballing it thinking that would make one monstrous bath bomb!, lol


----------



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2012)

Doesn't Michael's Craft Stores sell those round balls for crafts?  I would think you could buy a bunch of those, make your bath bombs and then leave them there until they're set.

Now I need to make a trip to the Island so I can go to Michaels...  :roll:


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 5, 2012)

oh Sunny, you are hilarious!  I haven't made mine yet, all the stuff is just sitting here, but I am going to remember that!   ​


----------



## kellistarr (Jan 5, 2012)

Sunny said:
			
		

> the bath bomb butt.



I was drinking coffee when I read this ^.

Its true, the bath bomb has to sit, so I guess it's not a major thing.  I ordered another soapmaker's bathbomb, I get it today and will check it out for a butt!    

Meanwhile, I will look into that styrofoam next time I'm at Michael's.  Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Sofizztication (Jan 5, 2012)

I would probably suggest leaving them in the molds too.  I actually purchased one of the larger molds, not realizing how big it was and the bath bomb weighed in at over a pound!


----------



## paillo (Jan 6, 2012)

yeah, my solution also is leaving them in the molds 'til they're hard. that is, if you have enough molds to do more than small batches at a time. i need more molds!


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 6, 2012)

I gave up on the round and chose a mold that already has a butt.  (I'm still chuckling over that one!).

Has anyone invested $300 or more in one of these?  I have to win the lottery!

http://soapequipment.com/bathbomb/


----------



## carebear (Jan 6, 2012)

there have been a few discussions over at The Dish about that machine.  apparently it doesn't work well with many formulations, and there are several dissatisfied owners who say even when they adjusted their formulas it's faster to do them by hand.

oh, and you will need to add $100 more for the mold.

i WISH they worked and were affordable...


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2012)

kellistarr said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I will look into that styrofoam next time I'm at Michael's.  Thanks Ladies!



It's not styrofoam that I saw at the craft store. It's foam which is used on top of mattresses. Supposedly it makes mattresses more comfy.


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 7, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> there have been a few discussions over at The Dish about that machine.  apparently it doesn't work well with many formulations, and there are several dissatisfied owners who say even when they adjusted their formulas it's faster to do them by hand.
> 
> oh, and you will need to add $100 more for the mold.
> 
> i WISH they worked and were affordable...



So sad.  Wish someone had an engineer-type friend who could make one that worked.  I dislike making bath bombs intensely, but they sure are popular.


----------



## krissy (Jan 7, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> kellistarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




do you mean eggshell foam?  http://www.google.com/search?q=eggshell ... 60&bih=615


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2012)

krissy said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! That's it! I couldn't think of what it was called.


----------

